
C# and F# Apps on the JVM and on Android Runtime- .NET CIL to Java Bytecode - nwsm
https://github.com/spaceflint7/bluebonnet
======
nwsm
Discussion on r/programming:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/igv7sy/c_and_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/igv7sy/c_and_f_apps_on_the_jvm_and_on_android_runtime/)

